# Five Love Languages - I took the survey finally



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I finally took the online survey for the 5 languages of love site. Score breakdown as follows: Physical touch 10, Quality time 7, Words of affirmation 6, Acts of service 5 and Receiving gifts 2. Not unexpected for my relationship with my wife. Regarding physical touch, it's ironic that aside from my wife and kids, I am NOT a touchy feely person. Weird.

I haven't spent a lot of time looking thru the site yet, but I think the gist of it is to know how you and your spouse scores, and then express your love to your spouse in their language as opposed to yours. So if my wife scores highest for acts of service, she'll feel the most love from me if I'm doing things for her like putting gas in her car, making dinner, etc. It seems pretty simple.

Now I sent the link to my wife to see if she'll take it. She already told me she doubts she will. In some ways, it's like I'm the woman in the marriage while my wife is the guy. She sees no value in doing things like that. Oh well, I think I have a good understanding of her love languages anyways, hence why I didn't go out of my way to delve too much into it. But it would be nice if she would at least participate and do it too. 

So, did I get the gist of it or is there a lot more to it in the book? Just curious.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd say that's the gist of it, yes. My husband and I have some of that gender reversal, too. He's the romantic one, while I'm logic based. Yet he disliked taking the quiz. (He only did it because I didn't back off and say, "ok, then, don't worry about it," as I normally do.) 

I was surprised to learn that his love languages were quality time, followed by physical touch. Although we touch constantly, he has a far lower sex drive than I do, and physical touch is low on my love list scores.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Plan 9 - We could be twins. Just switch the last two. I also got Physical Touch and I am as far from touchy feely as you can get...except with close family members. I don't hug co-workers or acquaintances and I expect people to maintain a bubble of personal space around me. But I realized that I DID crave contact from the H. Whether it was a simple as a silly poke to spooning, it (along with quality time) makes me feel loved.

He got Acts of Service. He is thrilled when I do things like handle paperwork, do housework and the most obvious...make him a sandwich. Since my Acts of Service is last and at a 2, I am happy to accommodate. 

Between the love languages and His Needs, Her Needs we have made huge improvements in our relationship. And a lot of it was like "Duh!" but sometimes you need to see it on paper to confirm.

Good luck!


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

I think you might get real benefit from persuading her to take the test as well. I did with my wife and it taught me things about her which I think I would otherwise never have known. She was not wildly enthusiastic at the time but now appreciates the results.


----------



## seriously3 (Jan 16, 2014)

Where is the link to take the test? I just ordered this book, I'm hoping my spouse will read with me, but if not I'll be doing it alone :-(


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm touch but with quality time. I forgot the numbers but gifts and acts of service basically mean nothing to me but I do appreciate it when people do things for me but I do not equate "love" to gifts. To me just seeking my company like asking me to lunch or just inviting me somewhere is enough.


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

seriously3 said:


> Where is the link to take the test? I just ordered this book, I'm hoping my spouse will read with me, but if not I'll be doing it alone :-(


Try

Language Profile | The 5 Love Languages®


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I finally took the online survey for the 5 languages of love site. Score breakdown as follows: Physical touch 10, Quality time 7, Words of affirmation 6, Acts of service 5 and Receiving gifts 2. Not unexpected for my relationship with my wife. *Regarding physical touch, it's ironic that aside from my wife and kids, I am NOT a touchy feely person. Weird*.


Me & my husband are both high on Touch (some tests it comes out 1st, others it's quality time, they compete for each other)...We.. too are not touchy feely at all -outside of each other and the kids... I don't even feel comfortable getting a massage !

These are our results...

(*Me* ..........11 Quality time, 8 Physical Touch, 7 Words of Affirmation, 4 Acts of Service, 0 gifts) 
(*Husband*...10 Quality time, 9 Physical Touch, 5 Words of Affirmation, 5 Acts of Service, 1 gifts)



> *I haven't spent a lot of time looking thru the site yet, but I think the gist of it is to know how you and your spouse scores, and then express your love to your spouse in their language as opposed to yours. So if my wife scores highest for acts of service, she'll feel the most love from me if I'm doing things for her like putting gas in her car, making dinner, etc. It seems pretty simple*.


 Yep , that's basically how it works!















 Love Languages Personal Profile


----------

